# Schwinn Hollywood year?



## partsguy (May 8, 2011)

I scored yesterday! A Schwinn Hollywood for just $10. I'll get pics when my camera is fixed. Its an '04 and on life support, LOL! But anyway, I tried looking the serial number chart on Oldroads.com and I couldn't find my number. The first two letters are "BN"? Its on the headtube.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (May 8, 2011)

Feb 1977 looks like to me


----------



## partsguy (May 8, 2011)

I figured. I knew it was a late 70s/early 80s bike, guy was convinced his "research" made it a '71. But I still got a good buy!


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2011)

Here are pics!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2011)

The cleaning and repairs are going fine.


----------

